# I got a Cube4U tiled cube recently...



## prostx23 (Dec 30, 2010)

Right off the bat it's a heavy cube, so those that don't like heavier cubes might not like this one. It's a fairly clicky cube, not quite as much as the AV but pretty close. My cube doesn't corner/reversecorner cut all that well. I say my cube because there are a couple of You Tube reviews that shows that it can corner cut fairly well. It's about as "fast" as an AV, not as "fast" as an FII or GuHong. I bought it from ICubeMart, it was prelubed, I'm not sure with what. After weeks of frequent use it finally popped on me yesterday, so take that for what it's worth. A big plus for me is I'll never have to worry about replacing stickers for this one, although you can remove/replace the tiles with different colored tiles if you wish (The orange tiles are tough to distinguish from the red ones in poor lighting). Overall, I really like this cube (corner cutting isn't a big deal for me). If you don't mind a heavier cube, give it a shot.


----------



## y3k9 (Dec 30, 2010)

If this is supposed to be a review, I'm disappointed.


----------



## abctoshiro (Dec 30, 2010)

If you're trying to parody the other two threads, then you fail. If this is supposed to be a review, you still fail. In short, stop making threads like "I got the Super Ultra Mega Hyper ShengShing X-22 Butter Assisted Cube".


----------



## endofdaworld (Dec 30, 2010)

[abc]toshiro;508967 said:


> If you're trying to parody the other two threads, then you fail. If this is supposed to be a review, you still fail. In short, stop making threads like "I got the Super Ultra Mega Hyper ShengShing X-22 Butter Assisted Cube".


 
You do realise this guy just wants you to flame at the pathetic threads?...So by flaming you're only making him/her laugh.


----------



## abctoshiro (Dec 30, 2010)

endofdaworld said:


> You do realise this guy just wants you to flame at the pathetic threads?...So by flaming you're only making him/her laugh.



I'm not flaming. I'm questioning the purpose of this thread.


----------



## endofdaworld (Dec 30, 2010)

[abc]toshiro;508971 said:


> I'm not flaming. I'm questioning the purpose of this thread.


 
oh well in that case...he/she is obviously making these threads to serve as a annoyance on this forum.


----------



## abctoshiro (Dec 30, 2010)

endofdaworld said:


> oh well in that case...he/she is obviously making these threads to serve as a annoyance on this forum.



I agree. Later, someone will close this or turn this into a lolthread. 

On topic: I got the Super Ultra Mega Hyper ShengShing X-22 Butter Assisted Cube in mail. It's wrapped under two pieces of bread as packaging. Also, they come in DIY sets, where instead of butter, you put PB&J or margarine and dip it in milk or coffee. Also available in strawberry or banana flavor.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 30, 2010)

It does feel great, like the F-II and DaYan II mixed.


----------



## xFear of Napalm (Dec 30, 2010)

[abc]toshiro;508975 said:


> Later, someone will close this or turn this into a lolthread. .


 
I feel like there's no lolthread that will ever come close to the great speecubin calamity of '10.


----------



## abctoshiro (Dec 30, 2010)

xFear of Napalm said:


> I feel like there's no lolthread that will ever come close to the great speecubin calamity of '10.



I agree but that thread's already closed. (I read through all pages of that thread and somehow it turned into \b\ complete with memes and image macros. But clean. Somehow.)


----------



## Cool Frog (Dec 30, 2010)

prostx23 said:


> ... And I think it's a jolly good cube that makes me feel neato mosquito when I twist and turn it.
> 
> LET THE FLAMES BEGIN!!!


 
yes me also


----------



## prostx23 (Dec 30, 2010)

This thread was created in response to ....

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?26393-Just-got-my-Dayan-Guhongs

...and those that don't get the joke "fail" (it doesn't matter if it's funny, that's not the point).

However if you want something resembling a "real" review...

Right off the bat it's a heavy cube, so those that don't like heavier cubes might not like this one. It's a fairly clicky cube, not quite as much as the AV but pretty close. My cube doesn't corner/reversecorner cut all that well. I say my cube because there are a couple of You Tube reviews that shows that it can corner cut fairly well. It's about as "fast" as an AV, not as "fast" as an FII or GuHong. I bought it from ICubeMart, it was prelubed, I'm not sure with what. After weeks of frequent use it finally popped on me yesterday, so take that for what it's worth. A big plus for me is I'll never have to worry about replacing stickers for this one, although you can remove/replace the tiles with different colored tiles if you wish (The orange tiles are tough to distinguish from the red ones in poor lighting). Overall, I really like this cube (corner cutting isn't a big deal for me). If you don't mind a heavier cube, give it a shot.


----------



## Edward (Dec 30, 2010)

>IMO OP should be banned just for this crap spam attempt at being funny. But that's just my opinion ;---;

Anyway, I don't like the way this cube looks :T


----------



## prostx23 (Dec 30, 2010)

Edward said:


> >IMO OP should be banned just for this crap spam attempt at being funny. But that's just my opinion ;---;
> 
> Anyway, I don't like the way this cube looks :T



:fp

A post like this proves my point exactly... A "moderator" starts a topic, with a somewhat insipid opening comment, on a subject heavily covered on this board many times over get's initally little to no heat. A non "moderator". Starts a similar topic about the FII and gets his @$$ handed to him. Dene pointed out the hipocracy out quite nicely in the thread by the "mod". There is an "old boys" mentality on this and many other boards that is often frustrating. This thread, which was not started to be funny, is met with genuine anger. If you don't like a thread, just ignore it and move on...what's wrong with some of you people?!?

Edit: This forum obviously needs to be heavily monitored, because it seems that, at least amongst our younger members, anything not meeting their approval is often met with some sort of hostile or smart @$$ comment. But, let's not hold the mods to a double standard here. Brunson's thread was no biggie, but after seeing the response he got, and the flaming the FII thread recieved... I should probably take my own advice and just move along, but someone needs to point this stuff out .


----------



## Edward (Dec 30, 2010)

prostx23 said:


> :fp
> 
> A post like this proves my point exactly... A "moderator" starts a topic, with a somewhat insipid opening comment, on a subject heavily covered on this board many times over get's initally little to no heat. A non "moderator". Starts a similar topic about the FII and gets his @$$ handed to him. Dene pointed out the hipocracy out quite nicely in the thread by the "mod". There is an "old boys" mentality on this and many other boards that is often frustrating. This thread, which was not started to be funny, is met with genuine anger. If you don't like a thread, just ignore it and move on...what's wrong with some of you people?!?


 
>I also pointed what you're talking about out. 
>IIRC, both of the other threads were serious. This one is a parody, and doesn't even do it right. I know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 30, 2010)

prostx23 said:


> :fp
> 
> A post like this proves my point exactly... A "moderator" starts a topic, with a somewhat insipid opening comment, on a subject heavily covered on this board many times over get's initally little to no heat. A non "moderator". Starts a similar topic about the FII and gets his @$$ handed to him. Dene pointed out the hipocracy out quite nicely in the thread by the "mod". There is an "old boys" mentality on this and many other boards that is often frustrating. This thread, which was not started to be funny, is met with genuine anger. If you don't like a thread, just ignore it and move on...what's wrong with some of you people?!?
> 
> Edit: This forum obviously needs to be heavily monitored, because it seems that, at least amongst our younger members, anything not meeting their approval is often met with some sort of hostile or smart @$$ comment. But, let's not hold the mods to a double standard here. Brunson's thread was no biggie, but after seeing the response he got, and the flaming the FII thread recieved... I should probably take my own advice and just move along, but someone needs to point this stuff out .


 
This was in response to Ed? But like, if you read his post, he's not flaming the dude. He's stating his opinion that the original poster should be banned for starting a crappy spammy attempt at being funny which obviously didn't work.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 30, 2010)

WAIT DID SOMEONE SAY LOLTHREAD?!?!?!?

OMFG LETS DO IT GUISE.


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 30, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> WAIT DID SOMEONE SAY LOLTHREAD?!?!?!?
> 
> OMFG LETS DO IT GUISE.


 
Sorry, man, but it's not worth it in this thread, imo.


----------



## prostx23 (Dec 30, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> This was in response to Ed? But like, if you read his post, he's not flaming the dude. He's stating his opinion that the original poster should be banned for starting a crappy spammy attempt at being funny which obviously didn't work.



I'm the OP.


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 30, 2010)

prostx23 said:


> I'm the OP.


 
Obviously. He's saying that either do it right or don't do it at all. This thread wasn't necessary. It provides absolutely no benefit to the community.


----------



## prostx23 (Dec 30, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Obviously. He's saying that either do it right or don't do it at all. This thread wasn't necessary. It provides absolutely no benefit to the community.



"benefit to the community"... are you serious? Of course the thread is garbage... but "benefit to the community"? Are we curing AIDS here or are we on a message board talking about a toy. AARRGHH!!

EDIT" Having said that it doesn't mean that I don't think folks here (or the subject matter in general) shouldn't be treated with respect. I was annoyed when I saw someone posting about the FII and was flamed heavily for it, then when a mod posted a similar thread about the GuHong, and he was not met with similar flames, it struck me as a double standard. I ask you again, if you don't like this or any other thread you see here, why do you post in it?

MODS may want to shut this one down.


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 30, 2010)

prostx23 said:


> "benefit to the community"... are you serious? Of course the thread is garbage... but "benefit to the community"? Are we curing AIDS here or are we on a message board talking about a toy. AARRGHH!!
> 
> EDIT" Having said that it doesn't mean that I don't think folks here (or the subject matter in general) shouldn't be treated with respect. I was annoyed when I saw someone posting about the FII and was flamed heavily for it, then when a mod posted a similar thread about the GuHong, and he was not met with similar flames, it struck me as a double standard. I ask you again, if you don't like this or any other thread you see here, why do you post in it?
> 
> MODS may want to shut this one down.


 
Again, if you're trying to "poke fun" at the "double-standard" and say "FLAME ME", you're going to get flamed.


> I don't understand, for the life of me, why if someone doesn't like a thread, regardless of it's content, why they just don't ignore it.


I don't understand, for the life of me, why if someone wants to poke fun at another thread, regardless of its content, why they just don't post it in the original thread.
I don't understand, for the life of me, why if someone wants to create a parody thread saying "FLAME ME" without wanting to be flamed, regardless of its content, why they just post the thread anyway.
I don't understand, for the life of me, why if someone wants to have equality on a forum, regardless of previous content, why they just bring down other users.
That's what *I* don't understand, hypocrite.


EDIT: Recognize that quote?


----------



## Edward (Dec 30, 2010)

He sent you the same PM? Lol.


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 30, 2010)

Edward said:


> He sent you the same PM? Lol.


 
No, he didn't send me ANY PMs.


----------



## prostx23 (Dec 30, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Again, if you're trying to "poke fun" at the "double-standard" and say "FLAME ME", you're going to get flamed.
> 
> I don't understand, for the life of me, why if someone wants to poke fun at another thread, regardless of its content, why they just don't post it in the original thread.
> I don't understand, for the life of me, why if someone wants to create a parody thread saying "FLAME ME" without wanting to be flamed, regardless of its content, why they just post the thread anyway.
> ...





:tu:tu:tu You rock dude 

Edit: At least quote me correctly. "LET THE FLAMES BEGIN!" silly goose.


----------



## Edward (Dec 30, 2010)

prostx23 said:


> :tu:tu:tu I realise I was wrong. Sorry bros, I quit this argument with smiley faces and compliments.



I think that is pretty fixed. :T


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 30, 2010)

prostx23 said:


> :tu:tu:tu You rock dude
> 
> Edit: At least quote me correctly. "LET THE FLAMES BEGIN!" silly goose.


 
Nonono, the *OTHER* quote. The one that's actually quoted.

EDIT: Edward wins.


----------



## prostx23 (Dec 30, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Nonono, the *OTHER* quote. The one that's actually quoted.
> 
> EDIT: Edward wins.


 
While I think I know what you're talking about...you only "actually quoted" "FLAME ME" which is not something I even said. You repeated something I said a few times, but did not actually quote it. Now calm down, and lets hug I goofed.

Yes, Edward does indeed win.

MODS...please lock this up while it's chilled.


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 30, 2010)

prostx23 said:


> While I think I know what you're talking about...you only "actually quoted" "FLAME ME" which is not something I even said. You repeated something I said a few times, but did not actually quote it. Now calm down, and lets hug I goofed.
> 
> Yes, Edward does indeed win.
> 
> MODS...please lock this up while it's chilled.


 
I think prostx23's a pretty cool guy. He dun goof'd and aploogized and doesn't afraid of anything.
-Handshake.-


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 30, 2010)

My cube is good, but not too fast... I lubed it with lubix


----------



## prostx23 (Dec 30, 2010)

collinbxyz said:


> My cube is good, but not too fast... I lubed it with lubix



When I got my tiled cube it was drenched in something... real greazy, I cleaned it out and like the rest of my cubes it's nekkid (of lube that is) I just don't really like my cubes lubed. Well... I have a couple if 80's Ideal cubes that are really tough so they have a small amount of Rubiks DIY lube in them.


----------

